# Models for Psyker Battle Squad?



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Out of curiosity.... has anyone thought of an idea on some decent models to use for the Psyker Battle Squads from the IG codex? Considering you can (and probably should) use a squad of 9 or as many as can be found, it seems like this would be a great candidate for a plastic box. Especially because I'm considerng using numerous squads of these, i was wondering if anyone could offer suggestions on what might make a good Psyker model? Preferably something I can find cheaply on a plastic sprue? Unfortunately I can't think of many GW troops that don't look heavily armed in one way or another, so I'd have to buy a ton of pewter psykers....


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Empire Flagellents? Just don't give them the maces etc, and chain them up, like they're the Pretenders or something (Rep for reference spotters)

Empire Battle Wizards could also do the job. Probably better, tbh.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

No rep for me... I don't quite get the reference. I have a few battle wizards, they're great models. But for instance, the army list I just made has 27 psykers... 3 full squads. That's harsh to need 15 boxes of Battle wizards for.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I am using the collectors warriors of chaos wizard set. Its pricey but nice models for my traitor guard.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat1300192&rootCatGameStyle=
I will mix in my forgeworld psykers and some old wfb chaos wizard I have for a full squad. Only going to use one of these squads if I was doing tzeentch I would use more.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Empire Flagellents? Just don't give them the maces etc, and chain them up, like they're the Pretenders or something (Rep for reference spotters)


are you refering to the classic "chain gang" by crissy hyde and the pretenders by any chance TKE?

im just gona use some of the old pysker models for now, just need to find a good modl for the overseer


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I am indeed Fynn, +Rep for you!


----------

